# Legendary Pokémon Meloetta revealed



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 2, 2012)

The official Pokémon Movie website has updated with information regarding an upcoming movie short, featuring Meloetta.
The movie short, titled "Meloetta's Sparkling Recital" (メロエッタのキラキラリサイタル in Japanese) is set to air on July 14th, 2012.
This marks the first time two event-only Pokémon are being revealed (and most possibly released) at the same time.

Meloetta is a Normal- and Psychic-type Pokémon that has the ability to transform into a second, normal- and fighting-type forme when using the move Relic Song in battle.



Source


----------



## saberjoy (Mar 2, 2012)

both of the forms are pretty cool. i just checked the stats, although the piroutte form(after relic song is used) is Much faster and is a physical attacker whereas the original form is a bit slower but has huge special attack AND special defense along with decent hp, you can turn it into a special wall actually that hits really hard.

EDIT: i just noticed that the 3 unreleased pokemon genesect,keldeo and meloetta have almost perfect type synergy.
they would be a blast to use in random wifi (3vs3 pokemon) because they complement each others weaknesses and strengths so effectively.

well you obviously wont understand what i just said if you are not into competitive pokemon battling 

and yeah if you have a japanese pokemon black or white game dont forget to get this!


Spoiler








source:http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml


rayquaza is the best shiny ever IMHO!


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 2, 2012)

inb4wealreadyknowaboutthem


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 2, 2012)

I could have mentioned Rayquaza as well, but this news post was supposed to be about Meloetta, so I didn't bother.
And the fact that a shiny Rayquaza Wi-Fi event doesn't seem really important enough to be a news post.


----------



## saberjoy (Mar 2, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> I could have mentioned Rayquaza as well, but this news post was supposed to be about Meloetta, so I didn't bother.
> And the fact that a shiny Rayquaza Wi-Fi event doesn't seem really important enough to be a news post.


yeah i know, i just wanted to remind all the eligible people so that they dont miss out on the best shiny ever =0


----------



## Mr. Prince (Mar 2, 2012)

Can't wait for the english release, that goes for the shiny rayquaza too!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 2, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > I could have mentioned Rayquaza as well, but this news post was supposed to be about Meloetta, so I didn't bother.
> ...


That, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Mar 2, 2012)

Meloetta really reminds me of Celebi.


----------



## smile72 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm waiting for Genesect, and for them to announce the Meloetta for Europe & America.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 2, 2012)

Gots the collector edition of the b&w guide and the pokedex sections doesn't show any of these event legendary pokemon. So much for using it to complete the pokedex. I don't know what's wrong with nintendo. Even yellow's guide had mew in it back in the day.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 2, 2012)

The first thing I thought was "Hey it's a vocaloid pokemon."

Not terrible for once.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 2, 2012)

Meloetta is cute

Her second form looks like a gothic lolita.

and i've seen her before using cheats and pokesav.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 2, 2012)

It doesnt look very legendary.
I'd laugh at that if i were a trainer.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 2, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> It doesnt look very legendary.
> I'd laugh at that if i were a trainer.


Exactly. Same thing with Keldeo. They don't have the legendary "looks".


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 2, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > It doesnt look very legendary.
> ...


They don't have to "have the legendary looks" to be legendary.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 2, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...



Pull out a darkrai and everyone will be like O.O
pull out that and people will be like =D


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 2, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > triassic911 said:
> ...


Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, Manaphy, Shaymin, Victini...
This isn't the first time it happens.
Oh, and if you want to include non-event-only legendaries, there's also Uxie, Mesprit and Azelf.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 2, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...



They're all little fairies rly. But at least mew has an evil twin.
I'll ride out with lugia so its all cool


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 2, 2012)

These are badass Legendaries. Not this:


----------



## Valwin (Mar 2, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> These are badass Legendaries. Not this:




she looks legendary to me like a goddes


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2012)

Valwin said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > These are badass Legendaries. Not this:
> ...



Na i disagree. Its not worth the 200 poke dollars needed to get back another pokeball


----------



## FlameHelix (Mar 4, 2012)

looks like a high class prostitute


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 4, 2012)

FlameHelix said:


> looks like a high class prostitute



If your prostitutes look like that then... I don't even have a joke, it's just fucking weird.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 4, 2012)

FlameHelix said:


> looks like a high class prostitute



good she looks awesome them


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FlameHelix said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a high class prostitute
> ...



Best prostitute ever


----------



## paulfalcon (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I collected all 646 of the others (Yes, even Bidoof... -_-) so, it'd be foolish of me not to grab these last three... regardless of how lame they look. XD -Flexes arms.- I shall be Pokemanz Master! XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2012)

She has no feet. Poor amputee... real high-class indeed, people pay big bucks for deformities.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2012)

Back when I was kid, my legendary pokemon used to be bad ass.
Now they are just singers and unicorns.


Also on side note, we also used to have nine planets back when I was kid!


----------



## Valwin (Mar 4, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Back when I was kid, my legendary pokemon used to be bad ass.
> Now they are just singers and unicorns.
> 
> 
> Also on side note, we also used to have nine planets back when I was kid!



really them tell me why is articuno just a blue bird that shoots ice that sure looks legendary

unicorn is a mystical creature that modern time have turn into a joke


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 4, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Back when I was kid, my legendary pokemon used to be bad ass.
> Now they are just singers and unicorns.
> 
> 
> Also on side note, we also used to have nine planets back when I was kid!


And back in my days, bread was five rupees.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2012)

Valwin said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Back when I was kid, my legendary pokemon used to be bad ass.
> ...


It shoots ice, enough said.
And Unicorns aren't bad ass, their unicorns!
-iTroll-


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm starting to think Nintendo is referencing MLP here.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 5, 2012)

Valwin said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Back when I was kid, my legendary pokemon used to be bad ass.
> ...


Articuno is not JUST a blue bird, my friend. Articuno is the manifestation of the term "Majestic".
















Better than a Poke Prostitute, no?


----------



## Valwin (Mar 5, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...



my chicken could be blue too


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 5, 2012)

...You own chickens?


Anyway, all we need now is Genesect, and we will be good to go!


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 5, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> both of the forms are pretty cool. i just checked the stats, although the piroutte form(after relic song is used) is Much faster and is a physical attacker whereas the original form is a bit slower but has huge special attack AND special defense along with decent hp, you can turn it into a special wall actually that hits really hard.
> 
> EDIT: i just noticed that the 3 unreleased pokemon genesect,keldeo and meloetta have almost perfect type synergy.
> *they would be a blast to use in random wifi (3vs3 pokemon) because they complement each others weaknesses and strengths so effectively.*
> ...


Oh I know what you're saying. But I'm not sure they'll be accepted in WiFi. Keldeo might be possbile. But not Meloetta and Genesect.
Ok I shall label down all the legendaries groups and what I think of them.
*Legendary birds of Kanto*: All the three birds were bad ass in their own way.
*Mew duo: *​Although I love Mew, Mewtwo was awesome. Had more personality then the other legendaries. Heck, it even has a side story and it's very touching (only those who watched pokemon in the early days will know what I'm saying.)​*Legendary Beasts:*Hmm, Raikou and Suicune were my faves. I hated Entei.*Tower duo:*​Imo, this is too one-sided. LUGIA FOR THE WIN. Epic design. Leader of the legendary birds (Pokemon 2000).​*Celebi:*​Hated it. Why? It looks like a celeri (hence the name). And I hate that vegetable. Furthermore, has a horrble typing (7 weaknesses.)​*Legendary golems: *​Hmm, I love Registeel but that's it.​*Eon duo: *​I like Latias but Latios is my definite fave. Looks like a jet, blue goes well with it.  AND the first pokemon to be bad ass enough to kill himself to save a town. Yes you read right, I said KILLED not FAINTED!​*Weather Trio*: Groudon is my fave. Looks AWESOME and it pwns. Kyogre is.... meh for it's design (although he's fun to use.). Rayquaza is so-so.
*Jirachi*: Surprisingly, I love this one. Nuff said.
*Deoxys*: One of my favs in pokemon in general. Bad ass looking. My favorite forme is Attack. It looks more menacing. XD Defense makes it fat though XD. But makes it a good wall.*Lake guardians*: Hated them all. I love a bit more Azelf since it's able to learn Explosion so that I don't have to keep looking at it. XD​*Creation Trio*: Oh boy... for me Giratina is the bad ass looking one. Dialga's design is okay though. I hate Palkia a lot.​*Lunar Duo*: I love Darkrai. Looks awesome. Awesome sig. move and awesome ability. I hate it's counterpart Cresselia with a passion.
*Sea guardians*: I hate Manaphy. Phione is not a legendary but is included in this. I hate phione too. YAY
*Arceus*: ... I just hope God doesn't look like this.
*Heatran*: Looks okay. I love it's sig. move though.
*Regigigas*:...... eh.​*Shaymin*: No... just.... no... -_-​*Victini*: ... looks meh...​*Tao Trio*: I love each of em. Although Zekrom is my absolute fav. for it's design. Reshiram is better to use imo (Epic type combination and pairing with DW Ninetales and you got an almost unbeatable team.
*Legendary Musketeer*: ... They're... okay. Cobalion and Keldeo are okay. (YES I SAID IT.) . I hate Terrakion and Virizion.
*Kami trio*: I love each of them although Thundurus is my fav. Landorus looks weird with it's orange color though.​*Meloetta*: ... (Yep, that's my reaction)
*Genesect*: If this is an attempt of making another 'Mewtwo clone' then I am insulted.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 5, 2012)

ONLY AN AWESOME POKEMON CAN GET 2 STARRING ROLES AND A KICK ASS SHADOW FORM RAWR


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 5, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> ONLY AN AWESOME POKEMON CAN GET 2 STARRING ROLES AND A KICK ASS SHADOW FORM RAWR


He was in another movie other than Pokemon 2000??


----------



## _elf_ (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmm. Me thinks that a Pokedex 3D update is coming to include this little girl and the guys from Black and White 2.


----------



## jrk190 (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope they change ALOT in Black and White 2... Maybe, it will be a 3DS and a DS Game in one cartridge... It can have 3DS features if it's in the 3DS, and leave them in the DS mode.... That'd be awesome!


----------

